# Thoughts on Caralon bloodline?



## dawgma (Apr 19, 2009)

For companion/obedience/therapy dog. Prefer typey male, strong color.

So glad I found this forum! Looking forward to getting to know y'all.
TIA for any suggestions.


----------



## dawgma (Apr 19, 2009)

This is Helen Sherlock's kennel? She wrote the foreward for at least one of the Monks of New Skete books, so I'm assuming she knows her stuff.

She's in Missouri.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Is there a website that shows her dogs?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think these are 50-60s American lines with close ties to German imports - how they have progressed through the last 40 years ---????? 

Lee


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Don't know if Helen herself is still breeding dogs. You can see some of her older (and WONDERFUL) dogs looking @ Hein and his son, the famous Caralon's Phantom V Lebarland 

[








http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/412367.html

Hein was one of the dogs used by the Monks as their foundation back in the 60's and 70's. Phantom has long been my "Ideal" for the standard in black, though he's from a lot of years ago. 

You might also look @ Winifred Strickland's Wynthia Kennel lines if you're only looking @ American lines. Both she and Helen seemed to breed a blend of American/German that did well in any venue they were aimed at. Good enough conformation for the show rings, and sane minded enough for the working areas.

As others have pointed out though... these are breeders who were in their hayday some 30-40 years ago. If you're looking for a dog today you aren't probably going to find the same types in American show lines. Back then they could do both. Now too much focus seems to be placed ONLY on side gait and extreme rear angles. With too little focus on overall soundness (physical & mental), and clean coming and going.

Oh, and upon google search there's another kennel called Carillon in Texas with a similar name which is NOT Helen Sherwood.


----------



## dawgma (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't think she's breeding any more but there are dogs from her bloodline out there that are. I'm looking for overall soundness and I like the appearance of Phantom, shown above, only the more "typical" black and tan.

I was fortunate to have owned one of her dogs 20 years ago - wish I could've cloned him!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I think Helen is still breeding on a limited basis, and in conjunction with other people, as I've come across a few dogs (Pembroke Welsh Corgis rather than GSD's) which have done well in shows as recently as 2008. I have a friend who had two bitches from her Caralon kennel (both now deceased, we are talking many years ago) and they were excellent dogs, did well in OB and had very sound temperaments. If any of you have, or have access to, The German Shepherd Book, edited by Susan Barwig, which was published back in the 80's, Helen contributed a lengthy and very detailed history of the GSD called "Origin". Marvelous!

__________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Caraland's Unlimited was one of my favorite dogs


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Wrong Kennel, Jackie. Caraland is in California and belongs to Jack Newton. Caralon is in Missouri and is Scootie Sherlock and Pat Parsons.

Unlimited was one of my favorite dogs also.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

*head desk* Dog gone it! I knew something didn't sound right...ya ever have one of those days where you seriously think you're dyslexic? x.x

However, the Carlaon dogs are pretty awesome too xD!


----------

